# Low microphone sound



## valterg

*Low microphone sound in P5AD2 motherboard*

Hello,

I'm posting this question about a very, very low microphone sound when recording on my ASUS's P5AD2 Premium motherboard onboard sound device.

Everything about the sound from videos, CDs, DVDs, etc is fine. The problem appears only when I try to record my own voice from external microphone.

Even with the microphone sound controls from Windows in the maximum values, the recorded sound is innaceptable low.

I did try to record with two different Plantronics headset that works perfectly in others computers. I tryied also with a "generic" microphone, and the result was the same: a recorded sound almost inaudible, even with the maximum adjust settings.

I also downloaded the latest sound driver from ASUS website, with no results.

The P5AD2 Premium motherboard have the XEAR 3D as a 3D audio engine, the CMI 9880 as audio codec, the audio driver version is 5.12.01.0007.30 and the audio controller is High Definition Audio and C-Media Rear Panel Audio as a default device for sound recording.

I'm using the Windows XP PRO with the latest update and DirectX 9c.

Any help will be welcome.

Thank you very much

Valter - Brazil


----------



## Lorand

Is the "Microphone boost" option checked?


----------



## Praetor

> I did try to record with two different Plantronics headset that works perfectly in others computers


If you're using USB headsets, make sure you select them as default recording devices in Control Panel --> Sound otherwise those volume controls are meaningless


----------



## valterg

Lorand said:
			
		

> Is the "Microphone boost" option checked?




Hmmm...

Where can I find this option?

TKS

Valter


----------



## valterg

Praetor said:
			
		

> If you're using USB headsets, make sure you select them as default recording devices in Control Panel --> Sound otherwise those volume controls are meaningless



Hello,

No, my headsets are not USB. They plug directly in the traditional jacks.

Thanks

Valter


----------



## Praetor

> Where can I find this option?


1 Open the volume control thingy
2. Options --> Advanced Controls
3. Click Advanced under Microphone and enable the 20db boost


----------



## valterg

Praetor said:
			
		

> 1 Open the volume control thingy
> 2. Options --> Advanced Controls
> 3. Click Advanced under Microphone and enable the 20db boost



Hi,

I followed your instructions, but there is no microphone booster or something else in the advanced microphone volume control settings, only a "monitoring" check box.

To avoid mistakes, I triple checked the path.

Do you have any idea why it's occuring?

Thank again

Valter


----------



## Lorand

Do you have a file with name MIXER.EXE? If yes, then there could be that boost option.


----------



## valterg

Lorand said:
			
		

> Do you have a file with name MIXER.EXE? If yes, then there could be that boost option.



No, I don't have the file MIXER.EXE in my computer.

Valter


----------



## valterg

Is there a third party utility or software (freeware, shareware or payware) that could enhance or boost the microphone performance, that integrate completely in Windows XP and CMedia drivers?

Valter


----------



## Lorand

Try this one: http://drn.digitalriver.com/product.php%5Bid%5D71949%5Bcid%5D262%5BSiteID%5Dcomputerworld


----------



## valterg

Lorand said:
			
		

> Try this one: http://drn.digitalriver.com/product.php%5Bid%5D71949%5Bcid%5D262%5BSiteID%5Dcomputerworld




Yes, the promise of this utility is to boost the microphone, but it have many others functions.

I'm afraid that it will interfere with others programs I use frequently, like Roger Wilco game intercom, Adobe Premiere or others that I use frequently.

Do you have any experience with this utility?

Thank you for your help.

Valter


----------



## Lorand

I recommended this utility for testing purposes only. If it can record from microphone at a proper audio level then it must be a setting somewhere in your system that will let you normally use the microphone in any program.


----------



## Castor

I have exactly the same problem and specs.I've also seen some new things about it.

I had a previous PC with a SOundblaster live! 1024 and  it had the +20Db boost, this inboard C-media soundcard only has the monitoring that was refered.
I also see that as very strange because all my friends have te 20Db audio bost, I believe the problem is in the drivers but I can't find any more recent or better.

I also have the low mic sound and I've also seen that the recording properties in  the sound properties are very little, I only have SPIDF in; Microphone; CD player; and Line in. No Wave no Line Out and nothing else. 

On all previous sound cards I had there where a lot more options. I also have a quadrophonic sound system and can't listen music with the rear speakers eventhough the Xear 3d software detects and makes the sound test correctly. All drivers are updated and most recent.


----------



## Castor

The problem is not in the michropone nor in the sound properties, I'm almost 100% sure the problem is in the drivers, I used the Motherboard Cd to install mine and then went to the website to get the most recent ones and the problem maintained.

I was able to detect this because I wACanted to record soundcard audio with
ACE-High MPEG recorder and he wasnt being able too, and I saw the recording options were a lot smaller than the usual soundcard record options. I can't understand if the sound card is a lot worst than what it seems or if the Drivers are really that bad.... Please help


----------



## Castor

Cant no one answer?


----------



## Praetor

> I'm almost 100% sure the problem is in the drivers


And how did you ascertain that?


----------



## Triad

*This may help*

OK a friend just got this board and he was on Teamspeak and the mic was very low so we had a look into it and he updated his Directx to 9.0c.  He rebooted when it asked came back on and hay presto it was working fine!

Hope this sorts some of you out


----------



## bobal

valterg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm posting this question about a very, very low microphone sound when recording on my ASUS's P5AD2 Premium motherboard onboard sound device.
> 
> Everything about the sound from videos, CDs, DVDs, etc is fine. The problem appears only when I try to record my own voice from external microphone.
> 
> Even with the microphone sound controls from Windows in the maximum values, the recorded sound is innaceptable low.
> 
> I did try to record with two different Plantronics headset that works perfectly in others computers. I tryied also with a "generic" microphone, and the result was the same: a recorded sound almost inaudible, even with the maximum adjust settings.
> 
> I also downloaded the latest sound driver from ASUS website, with no results.
> 
> The P5AD2 Premium motherboard have the XEAR 3D as a 3D audio engine, the CMI 9880 as audio codec, the audio driver version is 5.12.01.0007.30 and the audio controller is High Definition Audio and C-Media Rear Panel Audio as a default device for sound recording.
> 
> I'm using the Windows XP PRO with the latest update and DirectX 9c.
> 
> Any help will be welcome.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Valter - Brazil



So ? do enybody have a solution for this problem ?


----------



## Nef

I also experience this problem 
It's kind of weird. I have the deluxe version of that mainboard. 
If someone knows the solution, or finds it out, let me know please. I hope this is not a hardware problem :/


----------



## prey2003

i am using the same mainboard and a newer version of the drivers (5.12.01.0007.36), but problems are the same. i tried using an better headset and some older drivers and nothing worked. 

i will now try to use an older soundcard (soundblaster pci 128) for microphone input..until some new drivers will be released! 

cu prey


----------



## Lorand

You could try connecting the microphone to the motherboard's AAFP connector (see page 2-29 of the mobo manual).


----------



## Verrona

It could b ur sound card. Have u thought bout checkin that out???


----------



## prey2003

Lorand said:
			
		

> You could try connecting the microphone to the motherboard's AAFP connector (see page 2-29 of the mobo manual).



yeah thought already about that, but i have no possibility to check this out. dont have any front panel connectors i could try. neither in my pc case nor some individual parts! 
maybe there is someone else able to check this out .. 

thx prey


----------



## snowmman

*May need to enable Advanced Controls*

Assuming the speaker icon is visible in your system tray:
Double click on it.
Click on Options tab,
select Properties

You should get a popup window

click the button next to Recording
under "Adjust Volume For"

Click Ok.

That window will close, and you'll
now have the Recording Control window

Assume the microphone slider is visible,
with no Advanced button under it.

Go to Options in the Recording Control 
window, and select "Advanced Controls"
(a check will appear next to it)

Now you should see an Advanced button
under the microphone volume slider
(I'm assuming your microphone volume slider
is all the way up in this window, and there
is a green check mark in the Select box
under it)

Click on that Advanced Button

What you see now is a new window, and it is vendor specific, 
I believe. You should see a Microphone
Boost, or +20DB thing this new  window.
Click next to it to get a green check mark

click Ok and close all windows.

test using the windows sound recorder or whatever you've been
testing with.


----------



## bobal

snowmman: tx for all but read carful, "we" dont have that 20+db option... its a drivers problem, but ther is no new drivers. i have gigabyte ga-8l915p duo pro whit c-media azalia.


----------



## NoMoreAsus

Check to see if your MB uses the new Intel High Definition audio standard ("Azalia") instead of the industry standard AC 97.  If so, you are out of luck since Intel's standard left out the requirement for the 20 db boost.  I know the Asus P4GDC suffers from this defect.  The fact that you could not find the 20db option indicates you have a new "improved" MB <g>.

Azalia will not work with ANY convential microphone (I tried 5, including a Sennheiser 845 S). Your only option will to be to plunk down additional $ for a sound card conforming to the AC 97 standard or buy a USB microphone so you don't use the onboard sound for input.

I hope Intel gets the message and changes this.  In the meantime, I am staying away from any MB's that use the new Intel HD audio standard.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bobal

True NoMoreAsus my MB use  Intel High Definition audio  :/.
crap, how the hell does idiots coud do taht... is there no testing before realising products on market ffs !


----------



## PC Technology INC.

valterg said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I followed your instructions, but there is no microphone booster or something else in the advanced microphone volume control settings, only a "monitoring" check box.
> 
> To avoid mistakes, I triple checked the path.
> 
> Do you have any idea why it's occuring?
> 
> Thank again
> 
> Valter



Right click the speaker thing, then click "open volume control", then go to:
File>Propreties then click. Check the microphone box.

If it's done, File>Advanced controls. Click on the microphone advanced settings button. Check the microphone boost


----------



## herkyn

I have the same problem. Looks like people think we're newbies.. even my mother would have tried to boost the microphone with that magic button. But we don't have it. We don't have "Advanced Control" neither.

I wrote an email to ASUS a month ago and they didn't replied me... Their support sucks! If anyone ever find a solution to that problem, I'd be very pleased to read it.. so far it looks like we'll have to continue screaming in our microphone... (or just buy a cheap soundblaster)...


----------



## Nally

*No Microphone*

Hi Valtreg,
Any luck with your problem? I have the same problem, I found that when yoou check the box to adjust for recording volume it does not hold but toggles back to play back. Is the same happening to you?
   Rene


----------



## Filip

Read the following carefully >>> *Thread Start Date: 08-26-2004, 04:36 PM*


----------

